# FWD vs Quattro



## Sailang (May 14, 2015)

Dear all TT owners, I'm from Malaysia and Audi did not bring in the Quattro version of the new TT. We are only stuck with the 2.0 tfsi fwd.

Should I wait it out for the Quattro or just go for the fwd? How's the driving experience like between these 2?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is the thread for you:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=994473&hilit=FWD+quattro


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

If you buy an Audi it must be Quattro - it's the law 8)


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> Here is the thread for you:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=994473&hilit=FWD+quattro


Dear all,

Can someone advise between a TT MK3 FWD versus a TTS? Wat the difference in driving dynamics between the two cars? I will have a decision and make a booking before the end of May! Many thks..


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Whilst I haven't driven the MK III TTS I decided that for my needs of mainly local driving the TT FWD version met my needs. With the new MQB chassis the front wheels get the power down much better than the previous models for those occasions you floor it to the maximum revs. 
The FWD car is a lighter car and should be more economical without the extra drive line and Haldex rear diff. weight and complication.
Of course if you drive that hard that you are always on the edge of roadholding, or you live in the countryside where the roads are loose then Quattro is best and with the TTS with 300 PS that's why the 4WD set up is standard fit.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> Whilst I haven't driven the MK III TTS I decided that for my needs of mainly local driving the TT FWD version met my needs. With the new MQB chassis the front wheels get the power down much better than the previous models for those occasions you floor it to the maximum revs.
> The FWD car is a lighter car and should be more economical without the extra drive line and Haldex rear diff. weight and complication.
> Of course if you drive that hard that you are always on the edge of roadholding, or you live in the countryside where the roads are loose then Quattro is best and with the TTS with 300 PS that's why the 4WD set up is standard fit.
> Hope this helps.


TQVM, your comment is most appreciated. Wld U be able to share rdgs the Magnetic Ride fr Audi? Is there a big difference if this feature is added onto a Non-Quattro TT?


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Sailang said:


> Dear all TT owners, I'm from Malaysia and Audi did not bring in the Quattro version of the new TT. We are only stuck with the 2.0 tfsi fwd.
> 
> Should I wait it out for the Quattro or just go for the fwd? How's the driving experience like between these 2?


Hi there, wait for the TTS! cheers


----------



## Sailang (May 14, 2015)

I just can't understand why Audi did not launch the Quattro here? 
And i doubt the TTS will come soon.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Sailang said:


> I just can't understand why Audi did not launch the Quattro here?
> And i doubt the TTS will come soon.


They have reasons which were not told to us. I hv given feedbacks and also complain abt Msian being the under privilege esp. being denied ownership of the S and RS models. Since Audi Ag is now in K.L., I'm optimistic that these model will be here soon. M actually waiting for a TTS!


----------



## Sailang (May 14, 2015)

I believe the TTS should easily go above Rm380K for the base model. 
However i'm too going for the TTS if the TT quattro doesn't arrive. But its all still unknown yet.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Sailang said:


> I believe the TTS should easily go above Rm380K for the base model.
> However i'm too going for the TTS if the TT quattro doesn't arrive. But its all still unknown yet.


I heard from someone today, it sooner than expected! b4 end of 3rd QTR!!!


----------



## Sailang (May 14, 2015)

Good news! Anyway have you got any idea whether the Dsg (s tronic) still giving problems for Audi? Heard from some friends that their gearboxes gave them hell of a lot of problems. 
I'm driving a 520 f10 and its like living hell. I'm going in and out of the workshop practically every 3 months for repairs


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Sailang said:


> Good news! Anyway have you got any idea whether the Dsg (s tronic) still giving problems for Audi? Heard from some friends that their gearboxes gave them hell of a lot of problems.
> I'm driving a 520 f10 and its like living hell. I'm going in and out of the workshop practically every 3 months for repairs


Not to worry abt the VW DSG which is same like the Audi. I'm using a GTi 2.0 MK6 and has dun nearly 85,000km on it. Great GB if U change the oil every 30,000km! This is better then my A6 hybrid tiptronic, I think!


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

BHL said:


> Sailang said:
> 
> 
> > Good news! Anyway have you got any idea whether the Dsg (s tronic) still giving problems for Audi? Heard from some friends that their gearboxes gave them hell of a lot of problems.
> ...


Sailang, call 0123350084 if U want d TTS.. just tell him that news from the person who order the Vegas Yellow! cheers


----------



## Sailang (May 14, 2015)

Bro thanks for the news

Can you PM your Tel number. Can i ask you some of the details,.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Sailang said:


> Bro thanks for the news
> 
> Can you PM your Tel number. Can i ask you some of the details,.


0125266222


----------

